# We made it to Frank Lake AB. pic heavy.



## zombiesniper (Jul 22, 2018)

It was a great place for bird photography. If you ever get near Calgary, head south to High river and visit Frank Lake.




White Faced Ibis by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Grebe family by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Western Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




The flock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Black tern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Phalarope by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Stilted by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Happy Ruddy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm waiting for the book...  "The Zombie Family Takes A Vacation", or... "Across Canada In 100 Birds!"


----------



## razashaikh (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful set!


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 23, 2018)

Cracking set of images Trevor, all very nicely taken.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 23, 2018)

Glad you found Frank Lake - how did you find out about it - just curious.  It is one of my favourite spots for bird photography and a favourite of other bird photographers and bird watchers.

You have a great set here.  Hard to pick a favourite.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice set, well done.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2018)

All are really nice, but for some reason " The Flock " appeals most to me. Those red eyes of the Grebe holds your attention too.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> I'm waiting for the book...  "The Zombie Family Takes A Vacation", or... "Across Canada In 100 Birds!"


Not a bad idea but I like the title "When the Zombies come to town" 



razashaikh said:


> Beautiful set!


Thank you.



Fujidave said:


> Cracking set of images Trevor, all very nicely taken.


Thank you.



WesternGuy said:


> Glad you found Frank Lake - how did you find out about it - just curious.  It is one of my favourite spots for bird photography and a favourite of other bird photographers and bird watchers.
> 
> You have a great set here.  Hard to pick a favourite.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thank you.
A friend of Jr's told us to check it out. It really is an awesome spot. You really have to try hard to take a bad bird photo there.



Jeff15 said:


> Nice set, well done.....


Thank you.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> All are really nice, but for some reason " The Flock " appeals most to me. Those red eyes of the Grebe holds your attention too.


Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's another shot the flock as they were airborne.




flock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye (Jul 23, 2018)

Fantastic set.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent set!  Looks like your having a great trip.  Really love the grebes and black-necked stilt.


----------



## HavToNo (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent series Trevor. I'm glad you're having a great time.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2018)

pjaye said:


> Fantastic set.


Thank you.
I heard we were supposed to stick you between Jr and Kylee. lol



BrentC said:


> Excellent set!  Looks like your having a great trip.  Really love the grebes and black-necked stilt.


Thank you.

There's been some good opportunities so we're enjoying ourselves.



HavToNo said:


> Excellent series Trevor. I'm glad you're having a great time.


Thank you.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 23, 2018)

Remember though, just don't drink the water. 

WG


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2018)

beautiful set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you.



WesternGuy said:


> Remember though, just don't drink the water.
> 
> WG



What is this water stuff you speak of?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2018)

Great set!  The Flock is definitely my favorite.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 24, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The water in Frank Lake is part of the secondary sewage treatment for High River and surrounding area.  Drinking from the lake is not recommended.

WesternGuy


----------



## baturn (Jul 24, 2018)

Going to be in that general area next week. Hope I do half as well as you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank lake is a great spot. You should do quite well.


----------



## pjaye (Jul 26, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> pjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic set.
> ...



Yes, I'm not sure I'm ever going to forgive you guys for leaving me behind!


----------



## CherylL (Jul 26, 2018)

Great set!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enezdez (Jul 28, 2018)

AWESOME SET...The Flock & The Black Stern are my favorite...


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## weepete (Aug 4, 2018)

nice set, looks like a good variety of birds


----------



## Lorrilia (Aug 5, 2018)

Lovely the wanding shots.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 5, 2018)

weepete said:


> nice set, looks like a good variety of birds


Thank you.
Yes, it it quite the diverse area. We didn't even hit during the peak migration season and there were dozens of birds to see.



Lorrilia said:


> Lovely the wanding shots.



Thank you.


----------

